# Por Larranaga Petite Coronas



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

My "friend in Columbus" is thinking about buying a 50 cab of these. What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

love em :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> My "friend in Columbus" is thinking about buying a 50 cab of these. What are your thoughts on them?


My thoughts are that you're selling me a 5'er.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Just fantastic... my favorite pc.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I like them but they seem to need age on them to fully develop.

If you do a search of thread titles in the Habanos Reviews for "larranaga" you will find about ten review threads on the PC. In addition to what you read here, those threads may prove helpful.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll see what my friend can do if he gets some. :tu I'll put in the good word for you since you bombed me.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not a fan of recent release PLPC's. In fact I was downright dissapointed. 

We had this discussion with a few of us at the S.H.I.T. Herf before the SoCal Herf and when discussing 07 production quality the thing that stood out in my mind is how many people were let down by the PLPC offering. Maybe its just me reminiscing on the previous years release but I do not like the newer ones myself.... and I really enjoy PLPC's


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Personally, I'd go with something else. Without considerable age, I've found these to be wholly unenjoyable. So, so "messy". Nothing interesting. YMMV tho.


I'd pick up a 50 cab of Partagas Shorts or some such.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> I'll see what my friend can do if he gets some. :tu I'll put in the good word for you since you bombed me.


*Not a bomb*...just a "Hello and Welcome to the Jungle"


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

pnoon said:


> If you do a search of thread titles in the Habanos Reviews for "larranaga" you will find about ten review threads on the PC. In addition to what you read here, those threads may prove helpful.


:tpd: Also search "PLPC" :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I am not a fan of these at all. Granted, the few I have had were very young.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are going to smoke these immediately, I would suggest going with the PLP instead. IMO those offer all the sweet caramel flavors at a fraction of the cost and are more approachable in the near term.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

The Montecarlos are smoking pretty well for a bargain priced smoke. ymmv


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

the nub said:


> If you are going to smoke these immediately, I would suggest going with the PLP instead. IMO those offer all the sweet caramel flavors at a fraction of the cost and are more approachable in the near term.


What is a PLP?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Quite possibly the most overrated Habanos eva! I have had a few that were good, but most of the 07 stuff I have seen was very ammonia-ie... 

IMO very humble and newbish opinion there are better PCs...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

A totally different cigar when fresh compared to aged 5+ years. If they are looking to smoke these now I think there are better options, but if they are tucking these away the years should bring out the finer qualities of this cigar


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't speak to the current production; haven't had one younger than '06.

But those are sublime.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

good choice.......:dr


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> My "friend in Columbus" is thinking about buying a 50 cab of these. What are your thoughts on them?


Buy 2 cabs! :tu the 06s seem to be better than the 07 that I've had, but that's just me.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> My "friend in Columbus" is thinking about buying a 50 cab of these. What are your thoughts on them?


Tell your friend to look around for a cab of the 01s. My friend tells me that they are smoking nice.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> What is a PLP?


Por Larranaga Panatelas

Great taste, less filling :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Quite possibly the most overrated Habanos eva! I have had a few that were good, but most of the 07 stuff I have seen was very ammonia-ie...
> 
> IMO very humble and newbish opinion there are better PCs...


have patience and time they will develop.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> have patience and time they will develop.


Thanks for he advise, and I am sure they will... However, I think someone would be better served by aging other cigars at or around this price point...

For example, I would suggest Boli PCs or Party Shorts... It seems, to me, that there is a bit of a bandwagon approach to PLPCs which IMO are an average cigar (07)....


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm not a fan of recent release PLPC's. In fact I was downright dissapointed.
> 
> We had this discussion with a few of us at the S.H.I.T. Herf before the SoCal Herf and when discussing 07 production quality the thing that stood out in my mind is how many people were let down by the PLPC offering. Maybe its just me reminiscing on the previous years release but I do not like the newer ones myself.... and I really enjoy PLPC's


Sadly I have to agree. PLPC 07's are lacking compared to the 04's Ive had. Hopefully they will come around.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

My friend sent an e-mail to the retailer and asked what year they were made.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> What is a PLP?


Por Larranaga Panatela.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> My friend sent an e-mail to the retailer and asked what year they were made.


Why doesn't you friend just joing CS? That way you won't have to keep going back and forth.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Why doesn't you friend just joing CS? That way you won't have to keep going back and forth.


He doesn't want the ATF knowing about him :r


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> He doesn't want the ATF knowing about him :r


My guess is they already do - what is the penality for being an accomplice? :ss


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

K Baz said:


> My guess is they already do - what is the penality for being an accomplice? :ss


I am sure they already know about me. I'm into guns, so I'm sure they know.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Tell your friend to look around for a cab of the 01s. My friend tells me that they are smoking nice.


I'll check for these next time I'm at the grocery store. :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> have patience and time they will develop.


Right...unless they don't.
I think the HSA gets wind of the popularity of a cigar and they crap it to death, almost like selling a twinkie with no filling, to save on filling. Americans love Twinkies, so we sell them these special twinkies with no filling and by the time they figure it out, we triple our money. Then they open aged box of twinkie, NO FILLING! Sorry, I am trying to write the words like the "wheel of fish" guy might say them.

My last PLPCs, which it took me almost a year to finally find onsale and get a box before the overnight sellout, they just don't have it. And like Papichulo said,"they will get better'...Yeah, really? Did you take a time machine three years into the future and smoke one. Cause I heard the same thing about the BBF about 4 years ago, and guess what, they didn't get better. They got no filling. I'm sorry, I am pissy about "they"ll be awesome in a couple of years."


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Right...unless they don't.
> I think the HSA gets wind of the popularity of a cigar and they crap it to death, almost like selling a twinkie with no filling, to save on filling. Americans love Twinkies, so we sell them these special twinkies with no filling and by the time they figure it out, we triple our money. Then they open aged box of twinkie, NO FILLING! Sorry, I am trying to write the words like the "wheel of fish" guy might say them.
> 
> My last PLPCs, which it took me almost a year to finally find onsale and get a box before the overnight sellout, they just don't have it. And like Papichulo said,"they will get better'...Yeah, really? Did you take a time machine three years into the future and smoke one. Cause I heard the same thing about the BBF about 4 years ago, and guess what, they didn't get better. They got no filling. I'm sorry, I am pissy about "they"ll be awesome in a couple of years."


I tend to agree. I always here "age will not help a bad cigar," but it will help an average one? It stands to reason that if a average cigar will become good and bad cigar will become average... correct?

IMO, with my limited experience, the PLPC does not live up to the hype... The only cigar with more hype is he Fuente Anejo...


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Looks like I missed my shot with these, have not tried them and now it seems nobody is giving the '07s a "Strong Buy" rating. :r I can't find any pre-'06 (not trolling/fishing - send no cigars!) Hopefully quality will improve soon, and I'll be able to pick some up. '08s maybe?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> What is a PLP?


Por Larranaga Pantatela :ss

They're great; last box I had the wrappers were nice and dark! :tu



One Lonely Smoker said:


> Then they open aged box of twinkie, NO FILLING! Sorry, I am trying to write the words like the "wheel of fish" guy might say them.


Nothing, absolutely nothing!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

"My friend" just got off the phone with the vendor. He/she said that they are from the year '07


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

i guess i'm in the minority, but i like these.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

cryinlicks said:


> i guess i'm in the minority, but i like these.


I like your slideshow :tu


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

cryinlicks said:


> i guess i'm in the minority, but i like these.


The '07's or in general?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Right...unless they don't.
> I think the HSA gets wind of the popularity of a cigar and they crap it to death, almost like selling a twinkie with no filling, to save on filling. Americans love Twinkies, so we sell them these special twinkies with no filling and by the time they figure it out, we triple our money. Then they open aged box of twinkie, NO FILLING! Sorry, I am trying to write the words like the "wheel of fish" guy might say them.
> 
> My last PLPCs, which it took me almost a year to finally find onsale and get a box before the overnight sellout, they just don't have it. And like Papichulo said,"they will get better'...Yeah, really? Did you take a time machine three years into the future and smoke one. Cause I heard the same thing about the BBF about 4 years ago, and guess what, they didn't get better. They got no filling. I'm sorry, I am pissy about "they"ll be awesome in a couple of years."


I have been smoking cigars for years. I bet you the 07s will be smoking wonderfully in late 2009.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks. IMO, they will make you believe in God.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I have acab of 06s that are good,also have a cab of 07s. I haven't broke into the 07s to see how they are,I think I will let them rest awhile.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the point is, smoke what you like, find what you like and smoke it, whatever floats your boat, because ANYTIME you try and buy to another's consencus favorite, there is a chance it's still not for you. Whether they are good now, or later, the question will always be, are they right for you, did you buy them because you wanted them, and did you smoke them and enjoy them. 

Papichulo, I am not trying to disparage your reputation, or engage in a contest of who has been smoking longer. You win. But "I bet they get better" is just the same line people float every year. And you know what? They never pay up when they are wrong.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

landhoney said:


> The '07's or in general?


the 07s


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

too mild, haven't tried anything with age though. Spend your money elsewhere.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

a2vr6 said:


> too mild, haven't tried anything with age though. Spend your money elsewhere.


they are on the mild side, but have nice flavors


----------

